# Switching to broadband on emac



## senior-a (Feb 10, 2008)

I started on DSL with my emac. Now I want to switch to Broadband (6). So far the "help" info on the emac doesn't help. It only talks about DSL. Any ideas on how I can make the switch to Broadband?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

DSL _is_ a type of broadband. Are you switching to cable? If so, did you get a new modem?


----------



## senior-a (Feb 10, 2008)

No, we don't have cable. The TV channels come over the internet. So no, there is no new modem. Is that what I need?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't understand what you want to switch to. I assume you've already contacted an Internet Service Provider to sign up for this "broadband" service. They should have told you what type of equipment you need.


----------



## senior-a (Feb 10, 2008)

No, I didn't contact my Internet Service Provider because I didn't think they would know anything about emacs. My other computer (a laptop) is already running with the wireless and works great. I figured I had to do something in the emac to get it to connect. But I didn't know what. When I went into the tutorial, all it talked about was dial-up. Sort of confused me because it said nothing about connecting to the internet any other way.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

So you're not changing to a broadband Internet service. You're simply trying to set up a home network. Those are two completely different things.

What is the complete make and model of the computer?
How do you want to connect this computer to the network? Using wireless networking or wired networking? 
Is there any type of network adapter installed on the computer? 
What operating system is running?
Do you have your own wireless router that you or someone else configured?
What are the makes and models of the DSL modem and/or router you're using?


----------



## senior-a (Feb 10, 2008)

My answers are not getting through for some reason...
I'll try again.


----------



## senior-a (Feb 10, 2008)

Model & Make: Mac OS X 10.2.4


----------



## senior-a (Feb 10, 2008)

DoubleHelix said:


> So you're not changing to a broadband Internet service. You're simply trying to set up a home network. Those are two completely different things.
> 
> What is the complete make and model of the computer?
> How do you want to connect this computer to the network? Using wireless networking or wired networking?
> ...


Make & Model: EMAC 1GHZ/256/80G/SD MacOS X 10.2.4

I would like it to be connected either by wireless or by plugging in the yellow cord directly to the computer. Unfortunately, my Linksys router only has a single plug-in for the cord, so I would have to unplug the cord from the Linksys and plug it into the emac. But that's okay if it works.

I don't know how to tell if there is a network adapter installed on the computer

I have my own wireless router than someone else configured.

The DSL modem is from our phone company and the router is a Linksys Wireless G Access Point, Model #WAP54G


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I didn't realize that you posted in the Apple forum. I don't have experience setting up Macs. I do, however, have experience with networking, and to get help you have to be a whole lot more specific and descriptive.

Yellow cord? What does that mean? Is that a Cat5e networking cable? 
The Linksys WAP54G is not a router. It's an access point. It has to be connected to a router in order to broadcast a wireless networking signal. The modem/router or a router needs to connect to that one port on the WAP54G device. This is why we need to know the exact make and model of your DSL modem. It may have the capabilities of a router as well.


----------



## senior-a (Feb 10, 2008)

The small black box that the telephone cord plugs into is a Siemens Speedstream 4200 Ethernet/USB ADSL Modem. And the yellow cord is an ethernet cord???? I don't know all the names.


----------



## senior-a (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll check in tomorrow morning to make anymore responses...G'night.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

It looks like with that model router, since it only has one Ethernet port, is to connect the Mac directly to the modem. First, though, check to see if your Mac has wireless. If it does, you can do that. You can also get a wireless adapter for about $50 if you want to add wireless to it.


----------



## senior-a (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks macfan. My emac has an internal modem. Can I get on the internet by simply plugging the ethernet cord into the emac? I don't use internet very often with it since I use it for editing purposes mainly. So adding a wireless adapter is okay, but is there an easier, quicker way?

Would changing the Network settings enable me to connect? I don't understand all the configuration requests.


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

You can hook the hook the yellow cable from your modem to your emac but then your wireless access point would be disconnected preventing your laptop from going online. You would have to find out whether your emac has wireless capabilities or you would have to get a router that your emac and your wireless access point can both connect to.
I know very little about Macintosh computers and networking so macfan777 and DoubleHelix will have to go farther with you to figure it out.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're confusing the terms modem and Ethernet adapter. Your eMac may have an internal modem, but it would be a dial-up modem which is irrelevant to your desired setup. It probably has an internal Ethernet adapter which connects to either a broadband modem or a router. 

The bottom line is that if you want both computers connected to the Internet at the same time, you need a router. A wired router would allow you to connect the wireless access point which would give you both a wired connection to the eMac and a wireless connection for the laptop.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Click on the Apple menu at the top left corner of the screen, then click "About This Mac". Click the button labeled "More info...". On the side, under "Network", see if there's an entry labeled "AirPort Card". Click it and see what it says - if there is information about a wireless device, you have WiFi.


----------

